# Mode of Transport



## tiny99 (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay, so if you had the choice of absolutely any mode of transport whatsoever from whatever story or whatever universe, from a flying carpet to an imperial walker, from a tie-fighter to a hover-board, whether it's to get you to work next week, or to your nan's house tomorrow.....what would you choose?
Personally I'd love to trade in my vw for a taun-taun, I think I could keep my fuel bills down and would probably turn a few more heads than usual ....what do you think???


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 29, 2006)

Gotta go with the good old transporter....no mess, no fuss, well as long as I don't wear a red shirt


----------



## hermi-nomi (Apr 29, 2006)

It's gotta be a Hover-board


----------



## alicebandassassin (Apr 29, 2006)

Ithink i go for teleporting so i could miss allthe bad waether


----------



## tiny99 (Apr 29, 2006)

But you might come out half-fly !!!


----------



## Prefx (Apr 29, 2006)

Farcast portals. I'd like to go to hundreds of worlds by just taking one step.


----------



## tiny99 (Apr 29, 2006)

Do you think Stargate counts as a portal??


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 29, 2006)

Dragonback !


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Apr 29, 2006)

i would choose to teleport off my own back or at worst with the aid of gestalt... Rowan series anyone ?


----------



## Thadlerian (Apr 30, 2006)

I would have some sort of plane/spaceship/fighter hybrid. Something that looks really rusty, with all sorts of warning stickers, decals and half-visible text and digits. It would have wings that could fold out with a lot of fuss and moving parts, while making all sorts of "dzzz", "squaak" and "click" noises. The engines would make a rythmical "chug-chug" noise in atmosphere, and shine bright white in space.

Perhaps I'll draw it in Blender sometime.


----------



## nixie (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll stick to my broomstick


----------



## Denie Alconn (Apr 30, 2006)

Most definately Pegasus, he is sooooooo pretty!!


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm, that's a hard one.  I think I'd choose hardware over a living critter.  Spidey's web?  Nah, I get sick on swings.  So a ship.  The Liberator, Moya, Battlecruiser Yamato?  They're fast and sharp and interstellar . . . 

Nope, I have to go with my heart on this.  I'll take a Firefly-class spaceship like _Serenity_, so I can go atmo or interplanetary and keep flying all shiny like.


----------



## sanityassassin (Apr 30, 2006)

its got to be boba fetts slave 1


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2006)

Jaunting, for sure. I've always thought that was a great idea.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd have to do some research. I'd have to avoid things that lacked inertia compensation. When I was very young and first started reading I felt the different forms of speedy transportation would be wonderful. I've since been in a turboprop chasing a storm and felt the plane being whipped about by turbulence. There was also the ride in the Enterprise D's shuttle being chased by a renegade Klingon that was somewhat disorienting. And I still don't know about disintegration/reintegration either.


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 30, 2006)

A General Products ship from the Known Space universe

it's as good as unbreakable and stasis fields make sure you're not caused any harm by crashing


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 30, 2006)

Of course, when I come to the Forums I usually come by F18, 777-2000LR, a Hercules, an Airbus (my favourite) or some other aircraft  

..It's such a long way to ask a dragon to fly...


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 30, 2006)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Of course, when I come to the Forums I usually come by F18, 777-2000LR, a Hercules, an Airbus (my favourite) or some other aircraft
> 
> ..It's such a long way to ask a dragon to fly...


Ah, but the dragon could go _between_, thus combinig congenial company with matter transporter capability…


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 30, 2006)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Of course, when I come to the Forums I usually come by F18, 777-2000LR, a Hercules, an Airbus (my favourite) or some other aircraft
> 
> ..It's such a long way to ask a dragon to fly...


 
Yes, Airbus is European, we rule! 

no serious, why not by MiG ?


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 30, 2006)

*I would also have to go with teleportation, either that or my own starship...*


----------



## Thadlerian (May 2, 2006)

Void Dragon said:
			
		

> no serious, why not by MiG ?


The instruction book probably only comes in Russian.

Anyway, it shouldn't be too difficult to obtain one.


----------



## chrispenycate (May 2, 2006)

Void Dragon said:
			
		

> A General Products ship from the Known Space universe
> 
> it's as good as unbreakable and stasis fields make sure you're not caused any harm by crashing


You'd have to get a late model; the stasis fields were only added for the ringworld landing, and even then most of the propulsion system was destroyed (except for the hyperdrive, and that doesn't function within a gravity well)
Earlier versions (Neutron star, for example) crashing into the planet would leave the hull intact, with you a very thin red smear inside it.

I think I'm going for a "Gay Deceiver"  style dimension hopper. Small enough to park, can access fictional universes as well as probable ones, voice operated so I don't have to learn to drive, and an acceptable amount of time travel capability built in (Heinlein, Number of the Beast, though she appears in beyond the sunset and the cat who walks through walls too) Mind you, I'm converting it to a two seater and installing a bar.


----------



## Kettricken (May 18, 2006)

I'd like to fly the way the characters in 'Windhaven' do (George R.R. Martin & Lisa Tuttle), with wooden wings.

Also, I'd like to fly in a runabout (Star Trek DS9).

My boyfriend and I live apart 1 1/2 - 2 hours... so a Star Trek transporter is also on my wish list


----------



## Coolhand (May 19, 2006)

I just love X-Wings. I think they are wonderfully funky. I'd have an X-Wing.
Might be a bit cramped for long haul though...

Though if I can have any transportation mode I want, I'd probably just opt for Godlike powers and bring my desired location to _me_. 

I would have gone for Spaceman Spiff's little red spaceship, but it seems to have a bad habit of crashing every single time we see it.


----------



## Culhwch (May 19, 2006)

I'd go for an A-Wing. Retro chic.


----------



## Paige Turner (May 19, 2006)

*T*ime *A*nd *R*elative *D*imension *I*n *S*pace.

Either that, or a traditional flying saucer. Then you could buzz Alabama trailer parks just for laughs.


----------



## heron (May 20, 2006)

flight ring from the legion of superheros(my geek factor just went up didn't it)


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 20, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> *T*ime *A*nd *R*elative *D*imension *I*n *S*pace.



I'd vote for TARDIS myself, as well.  Compact on the outside but roomy on the inside.  Hides in plain sight easily.  Seems to be able to go anyplace or anywhen.  A little cranky sometimes, it seems, but nothing that can't be put up with considering its versatility.


----------



## j d worthington (May 20, 2006)

Well, heck, if we're throwing *TARDIS* into the mix, that'd have to be it -- it can do just about anything _Gay Deceiver_ does (including frequently not doing what it's supposed to) and doesn't smartmouth (last time I checked).

(But, then, I wouldn't want to hurt Gay's feelings....)


----------



## Cobolt (May 22, 2006)

It would have to be the TARDIS but obviously altred to my own design, maybe a chrome finish (all the reflections would make it near invisible) with a much higher density blue light on top and retro interior.

Second choice would be USS Enterprise (Next Generation model).


----------



## tiny99 (May 25, 2006)

Culhwch said:
			
		

> I'd go for an A-Wing. Retro chic.


Personally feel that the rusty old trusty old Snow-speeder is much more retro.........sorry but I do.


----------



## steve12553 (May 25, 2006)

Cobolt said:
			
		

> It would have to be the TARDIS but obviously altred to my own design, maybe a chrome finish (all the reflections would make it near invisible) with a much higher density blue light on top and retro interior.


 
Seems to me I remember that every TARDIS except the Doctor's had an external ability to change and/or blend in.


----------



## iratebeaver (May 27, 2006)

magic carpet!!!!


----------



## Pyan (May 27, 2006)

Giant Sandworm!

Mind you, parking it at the shops might be a problem.


----------



## FelineEyes (May 27, 2006)

I think I'd go for a pair of those wings that you summon just by thinking hard enough.  They'd save on gas and parking and there is no way I could fall off.  Plus they don't rip your clothes or disturb you backpack and you never have to worry about fall from somewhere high.


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 14, 2006)

id make them come to me


----------



## Alurny (Jun 18, 2006)

Wings of an angel (preferably not the iccarus kind)


----------

